# poor little guy :(



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

this is the poor little guy i got at petsmart today. i had seen him thursday and he has been on my mind since. when i went back to get him he looked worse than before!  lost alot of color and his colors only show up in the right light. he is active and i got him to eat a pellet!  but he is so small!! i had to make sure he is a he! i have treated his water with AQ salt, fungus guard, and ick guard. any advice will be gladly taken!  i will be doing updates on how he is doing! 

View attachment 71128


View attachment 71129


View attachment 71130


this is him in his QT bowl. see how small he is?!
View attachment 71131


also i need some name ideas!! unique! my mom suggested blue-moon, and i like it because it is different!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I killed Carters infeftion in hours. I built a chemical soup. IAL, Coppersafe, Ick Attack, and Aquarium Salt.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you know what darting means? He is darting around all of a sudden.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That could mean chemicals in the water or he is nervous to me.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Well now he's sitting on the rocks. I maybe startled him when I walked over.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Any reason for the use of fungus guard, ich guard and aquarium salt if he doesn't actually have any fungus or ich? Could be the medications causing irritation or may just be a response to the change in water conditions. 

Clean, heated water with some IAL is all I would be using if he isn't showing any visible signs of disease. He looks a little emaciated in the pictures so maybe a going over with some parasite medication wouldn't go astray later down the track either.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The fungus guard also helps with fin regrowth. I believe he has ick because he has some white stuff on his head, not fuzzy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Unless you know for sure it is ich I would not go ahead with medicating. Fish medications can be extremely harsh and can sometimes cause more harm than good, particularly if the fish in question is already highly stressed. 

Fin regrowth will happen quite quickly with warm, clean water and a good high-protein diet. You don't need medications to aid with that. 

Just letting you know as some medications have been known to cause problems with things such as kidneys. Not sure as to the ingredients of those two, but thought I would give you the heads up.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you. I will give him new water. Should I still add AQ salt?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You can. I think it's just that you don't go beyond a period of ten days with it. Otherwise the appropriate dose shouldn't cause any harm. 

Hopefully he blossoms under your care. It's sad seeing bettas being allowed to get into that condition in the first place. The lack of care people have when dealing with fish disgusts me. If it was a puppy or kitten left to rot like that there would be an uproar. But because it's 'just' a fish worth a couple of dollars it's treated like a replaceable commodity.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I know! It frustrates me so much!  it saddens me to go to walmart because it is so bad that you can smell it. It's horrible! One day I hope they are recognized!

Thank you for all of your help. I will do an update tomorrow on how he is. I will do a water change and do what you said!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. Looking forward to seeing how he recovers.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He has already gained some more color!


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Best Thing for Darting is to Treat him with AQ Salt i had the same problem and it worked but i did alot of water changes


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

AQ salt,* pre-dissolved*, helps boost the immune system and fights off any possible infections (outside of the body). Do not overmedicate for anything else unless you are positive he has it. Darting does not always mean sick... It is also a sign of stress or shyness, as my dumbo who is in peak condition, darts away as he is very very shy. New fish will dart as well. Clean and warm water is the key. I'm sure he will get better with your care.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you! I dissolved it in a different container and then poured it in before I put him in. In one night he has already gained much more color!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

update: day 2

he is doing pretty good today! more color and his fins are more spread out!  he now has a little belly because i fed him some things! 
this shows alot of color i havent seen! only in the right light! 
View attachment 71188


View attachment 71189

he was watching the red light on the heater! 
View attachment 71190


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

He is looking a lot happier now. The red spots on his anal fin match up with his red ventrals. Unusual looking boy you have there.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you. i love the red spots!  and i love that he is unique!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree with the others that for now you should stick to just AQ salt and clean water, unless he has any obvious signs of serious medical problems! Also his colours are AMAZING-the name Oasis came to me as soon as I saw him!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you! do you think he will be a butterfly? he does have white at the edge but i :dunno: thanks for the name idea! i will keep it in mind!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think he will be either a tri-colour or a butterfly-haha I say that, if I remember right butterfly is a neat form of tri-colour so you never know  good luck with him, he's a beauty!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

exactly! you never know!  thank you! i will be doing updates on how hes doing!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha my new fish always check out the heater light :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I find that a little sad.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Find what sad?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I find that a little sad.


What choclate?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That there acting like they have never seen a heater.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh yes that is sad.  but the light on that heater in very bright and red compared to the others.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

..... Some of my heaters do not have lights on them. And I do not use heaters in my fish room since it is already heated to keep the water at 78 or higher...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh. To me its like a Betta wondering what a live plant or Pellet is.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

But bettas are always curious to new things. Whether or not they have seen something like it before  mine always have to check out rearranged decor.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carters not super curous of new things. He seems to like starring at me and swimming around.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Some of mine are curious but some are like "oh okay, who cares." lol but I still love them!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter is the second type.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

well that's okay. He is a calm boy.  a very pretty boy to!!!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

I love his coloring and pattern! Nice find and good luck with him.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks! Every morning it scares me ro walk over to his bowl, because I worry if he's still alive! But thankfully he is today!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do that with both my tanks too.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah when I can't see them when I walk in, I'm like "where are you?!" but they are alive and healthy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I get IAL mixed with Carter.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

he is doing great!!!!!!!

this is him before:
View attachment 71419


now look at him!! day 4:
View attachment 71420


View attachment 71421


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

What do you guys think? He has changed alot!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the read on him.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

He looks amazing!!!
Did you pick a name out?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of Blue-Moon. But any ideas are welcome!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

What an amazing improvement!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Right? In only 4 days!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Right? In only 4 days!


It's amazing what good water, warm temps and a little TLC can do to a fishy :3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! I know! He is such a beautiful fish, just needs a little love!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Siamses are right IAL is magic!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

What is IAL used for again?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

To condition fighters/breeders, help recover injuries, lower PH, release tannins, give a hiding spot, and the barks said to fight cancer. It has a few more uses.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Cool! It really does alot of things.  happy that it worked for you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hear the woods used to build boats.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I think some boats.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Like little Canoes.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes I have heard that, some people will carve them which takes a lot of skill and time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Indians are so sophisticated.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes they are.  I find it very interesting how they lived. Before the trail of tears.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

With a few canoes they could take down a whale.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is interesting...

Off to clean some fish tanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have Cleanings sceduled this week too.


----------

